# Orientation



## 613prospect (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry if this has been discussed before, couldn't find a thread when I searched. 

I got a letter today giving an orientation date, but I have yet to speak with any officials in the union, only taken the test a couple of months ago. Anyone familiar with 613, my question is will the interview be on orientation day?

Also, if there is anyone in the area, how is work in Atlanta?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

orientation? I would think that you would not have an orientation unless you have been accepted into the program. Give your local Jatc hall a call and ask. They don;t bite.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, Orientation means you've been excepted


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

RUSSIAN said:


> Yes, Orientation means you've been *excepted*


excepted like in not included or accepted like he's in like Flint?

Yes, I am playing spelling police.


----------



## 613prospect (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I just thought I would do an interview before orientation, I'll give the training center a call Monday and see what they tell me. I'm really trying to figure out IF and when I need to put in my notice at my present employer.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks nap
I received a letter stating when orientation was and that it was a job offer. I went to the orientation, signed all the proper documents and the next morning I resigned


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

RUSSIAN said:


> Thanks nap
> I received a letter stating when orientation was and that it was a job offer. I went to the orientation, *signed* all the proper documents and the next morning I *resigned*


Funny


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

How long after your interview were you notified about the orientation. Is it different for every local? I am in Southern California Local 11. I had my interview last Wednesday and found out I am #9 on the list.


----------



## Whitechoco (May 5, 2008)

It took me about a week and a half after the interview to recieve a letter of acceptance. 
My orientation isn't until August 28th, and then I guess school will start shortly after that. I'm not sure about work though? Do you guys think I will have to wait until after orientation to be placed? Of note: The local is 728 (south florida). I've heard work is slow.


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

I just found out my orientation is on Friday morning. I am in Southern California / Local 11. I went from #9 to #1 in about 2 weeks time. :thumbsup:


----------

